

Help Ken of HeliOS project with unexpected health cost - whiskeyjack
http://linuxlock.blogspot.com/2009/08/this-was-unexpected.html

======
whiskeyjack
Reddit responded well to this
([http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9csju/help_ken_of_hel...](http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/9csju/help_ken_of_helios_project_with_unexpected_health/))
but I'm hoping I can maybe raise the visibility a little more here at Hacker
News.

Ken of the HeliOS project collapsed of exhaustion and dehydration the other
day. He had to be taken to hospital and stay a night. The costs associated are
bad for his non-profit. You can help.

The HeliOS project receives donations of money/machines, outfits them with
Linux, and gives them to those in need in Austin, Texas. It's not just Linux
Advocacy, it helps others. Now he could use a hand. Spread the word. Tweet
#HelpHelios and help someone who's helped many others.

------
quoderat
Not to inject politics into this, but can't we get some universal health care
up in here, like the rest of the civilized world?

I can't think of a single better way to increase entrepreneurship.

~~~
timmaah
It's being fought for this summer. (Not universal, but a step towards it)

My contribution to the cause is working IT for the cause at a good deal less
then what I'd be paid (or expect to be paid) at a for-profit.

I won't inject politics either, but asking for it on HN won't make it happen.
Get involved.

------
jacquesm
That sucks. Doesn't your health insurance normally cover this sort of thing ?

~~~
timmaah
_My copay for the stay is 300 dollars_

He obviously does have insurance. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copayment>

~~~
jacquesm
Thank you, I didn't get that. So that is what they call 'eigen risico' here.

------
chrischen
I'll donate to any cause against Microsoft!

